

Facebook's first European data center goes live in Sweden  - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.facebook.com/notes/lule%C3%A5-data-center/lule%C3%A5-goes-live/474321655969861

======
Sami_Lehtinen
I just checked out traceroute, and it seems that it's not yet servering. Same
was with Google's Hamina data center. It took months, before it was actually
serving something to Finnish users, even if they claimed it's in production
use.

Currently it seems that www.facebook.com TCP connection is terminated in
Frankfurt, Germany. Ping from Stockholm, Sweden is 178.2 ms. Hmm, it should be
less than 20ms for sure.

